# Bassist in Niagara



## MarcFess (Dec 25, 2009)

as you can see im a bassist living in the niagara region. im looking for people to jam with or a band to join. im in to most types of music (except country). punk, alternative, and metalcore, are my top though. Also i can play a little piano, and am a decent screamer. so if your interested, just reply or email me @ [email protected]


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Marcus, there's a site - I think it's called overhear.com, or something like that. It usually has listings of musicians looking for bands and bands looking for musicians, etc.


----------

